# A small slingshot made out of copper pipe connectors with internal "magazine"



## pomputin (Dec 8, 2011)

The title says all







.


----------



## AARON V. (Jan 10, 2012)

Cool!!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

again very nice work, if you have any available you should put finger nail polish on it, shine it up real purdy than when its clean coat it with the polish or else you will have oxidation all the time it will go from a nice copper color to a nasty green in no time.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Some say nasty green, some say a beautiful patina! If you let the patina form then spray lacquer, it'll look great. I like the look of that, might try it


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I like that very much


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

good job i like a bit of soldering well done original
polecat


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's awesome -- a plumber's pfs!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

That's beast!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That's some nice plumbing!


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

i had a smile. very creative.good job mate.keep it up


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Love the idea and i like the magazine


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

what is on the fork tips?


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I like the creativity, well mate.

greetings .... Alf


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

That is a great idea mate, well done.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

effin awesome!


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Very inovative. Love it.


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

what kind of bands?


----------



## pomputin (Dec 8, 2011)

The bands are just something that are sold in every store and the brand is "eco body" and it's as thick as TB gold. The fork tips are weird type of washers and epoxy glue.


----------



## Hoosier (Jan 6, 2012)

*How about that,good work.*


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Great job indeed!!! Gongratulations!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Man o man .... that thing is seriously steam-punk!!!! You need one of those old style leather helmets with airplane goggles to shoot it ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## MeAgainButBetter (Apr 22, 2012)

Charles said:


> Man o man .... that thing is seriously steam-punk!!!! You need one of those old style leather helmets with airplane goggles to shoot it ....
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I totally agree with Charles. I really like it.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Very nice!

Here's a pic I of one I made a while back.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

nice, both of them!


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

Very nice







love the ammo holder


----------

